# sony visca rs-232 control for sony evi-d30 ptz camera



## illuminatti (Jan 3, 2006)

anyone out there know how to gain control of these cameras via mac? i have the rs-232 serial/usb  interface, but can't get my G4PB to recognize the camera at the other end of it. any suggestions would be great. happy new year to all!


----------



## adambyte (Jan 3, 2006)

It would be easier to help you if you gave us a little more info, please. What version of Mac OS X? What video editing software are you running?

If you are using Final Cut Pro, you need to go into "Audio/Video Settings" and click the "Device Control Presets" tab. There you can Duplicate a profile and customize it to use the USB adapter. Hope this helps.


----------

